# Daytime Swordfish, State Record Tilefish, Grouper, Barrels and an unknown creature



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

It was great to get the Booby Trap out finally. Great weather and lots fun. I have a lot of pics and will post up some more later. 
First off Congrats to Mikey on his new Texas State Record Tilefish. He caught one last year fishing with us just a little bigger but it was on a long trip and we gutted it so the meat didn't ruin.. This year he got to weigh one :smile:. Thanks Mikey for all the time and effort you put into this years Swordfish Seminar supporting our US Veterans bro. You are a first class guy all the way!

Another congrats to the Silver Arrow crew!!! These guys fish really hard and it was a blast running around with you guys for a few days! I'm glad to hear y'all plan on hanging around for a while! Here is a pic of the Silver Arrow with a nice 74 inch daytime swordfish. Man what a nice ride!!!

The bite was kinda tough the swords seemed really full and only a few really wanted to do more than just beat the bait up.. We had 9 shots in our first 7 drops and only sunk a hook in one of the first 9. Really tough.. We were looking for big swords so our baits may have been a little big. We released 4 out of 22 bites! I think next trip we may bring the bait size back down :biggrin:. 
We did manage to catch a few and all were in great shape so were released. We are working on a deep dropping "Grouper and Tilefish" article with one of the magazines now so this trip we did a lot of deep dropping and picture taking of grouper and tile fish.

Neely it was a pleasure having you along bro! Thanks you also for all the effort you put into the TSFS! You are welcome on the Booby Trap any time it was a blast for sure! Neely also caught a ton of nice tiles also but Mikey ended up with the biggest .

Looking forward to the next good weather window. It was great seeing all the boats out there and having fun. Summer time is here! *Ill post some more pics later.* *We caught something that is really strange but the pics are on my other camera and need to load them.* Here are a few. Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab :cheers:


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Awesome tile and look at that water


----------



## pomakai (Jun 7, 2012)

Awesome job, great pics.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome! Cannot wait to have enough dough for a big boat! Tired of getting beat to pulp in the bay boat on the long runs out.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Ill get more up later.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Awesome pics as always- congrats!


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Those rod butts look pretty slick!! Def going to have to check them out!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

So what is this???? It's 8-10" long. We caught it at night. It has a 2" mouth.. This thing is pretty strange. It's clear and not soft like a jelly..


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

I agree with previous post, great idea and I will look to check them out myself!!!


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Awesome pics as usual!


----------



## crazytripp (Aug 14, 2011)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## Cody989 (Jan 29, 2013)

Awesome trip and the silver arrow looks really nice


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Man I had a great time!! I'm forever grateful to be able to hang out with you guys again! 
On the bank, or on the water, you guys are all class act! Catching a huge fish is just a bonus! The "Silver Arrow" crew were awesome to meet at the dock! That boat is beyond sick inside and out!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

epic as always

Why is no one holding the clear bug up for a pic??


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Stellar trip! Congrats on the record! Awesome pics guys!


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Nice pending state record. What was the weight? And the length?
Brett, what filter are you using on your camera?


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

As certified by weight master.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

From a former tile fish state record holder congratulations Mikey, That's gonna be a tough one to beat bro.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh, and 43"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattstuh (Jun 7, 2011)

great pictures.. that tile fish looks very tasty! If fancy restaurant eaters only new what it takes to catch Texas coast tile fish!


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Great pics!

I dont know what that thing is but I dont know if I would have brought it over the gunnels for fear it might take over the vessel. Looks freaky as hell.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Is that a Talica 50 in one of the pix? If so, how it perform on daytime swords and does it have enough line capacity? Awesome trip on DD!!


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Great job! Congrats on the record.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

nelson6500 said:


> From a former tile fish state record holder congratulations Mikey, That's gonna be a tough one to beat bro.


The cool thing is we were targeting lots of different species of bottom fish for some requested pictures from some magazines.
For example, I had never caught any barrel fish or yellow edge and we caught a ton of big ones and took pictures. 
We were also trying to target bigger ones instead of smaller pesky ones using some cool new tactics!

No kidding, We pull up to a cool spot on the sounder and Brett asked me if I wanted to catch a state record tile, and of course I say heck ya!!!!
Two drops later the 33.08# comes on board.

He has caught MANY bigger that that, they just have gotten eaten! He says the record should be more than 45#, and my record won't stand long with this new rigging! 
But I'm happy and grateful, something neat while it lasts. 
Catching it was the easy part! Finding it, and rigging for it is the complex part in my eyes!
Thanks for the compliments guys! Very nice of you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Awesome pics as usual. Y'all got it down. I saw the empty slip this weekend and figured y'all were hauling em in. That's a big ole Tile.


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya ya ya state records, swordfish and flat calm seas but the real question is could you find the endangered red snapper  great work Brett and crew , love the pictures!!!!


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Mikeyhunts said:


> Man I had a great time!! I'm forever grateful to be able to hang out with you guys again!
> On the bank, or on the water, you guys are all class act! Catching a huge fish is just a bonus! The "Silver Arrow" crew were awesome to meet at the dock! That boat is beyond sick inside and out!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the record and another great trip by the Booby trap crew!!

First question is how did y'all catch that thing? Net, foul hooked, ?

Is Silver Arrow an ACY boat? Kinda looks like a Jim a Smith or Tribute as well. Definitely a beautiful ride....


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Way to the season with a State record! 
That's some very nice fish.
As always fantastic job!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> epic as always
> 
> Why is no one holding the clear bug up for a pic??


Thanks for all the nice replies! We had a blast this trip.

To answer your question.. I wasn't touching that thing! We do have a video if it I'm sure Miles will add in. Pretty weird looking creature! Thanks again.. Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CHA CHING said:


> Nice pending state record. What was the weight? And the length?
> Brett, what filter are you using on your camera?


Mikey's tile was 33.8 I'm not sure what filters I have.. I'll find out. I'm still trying to figure out this camera and settings. Half my pics don't turn out and half are good.. I really wish I knew more. Thanks for the kind words! Brett


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Awesome trip as usual guys. Congrats Mikey!


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for all the nice replies! We had a blast this trip.
> 
> To answer your question.. I wasn't touching that thing! We do have a video if it I'm sure Miles will add in. Pretty weird looking creature! Thanks again.. Brett


Something that looked like that critter came up on my facebook feed not all to long ago. Cannot remember what it was called though, or even what the hell it is.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

doughboy361 said:


> Is that a Talica 50 in one of the pix? If so, how it perform on daytime swords and does it have enough line capacity? Awesome trip on DD!!


Yes that's a Talica 50. It works great. We match up or new line of light tackle rods with the Talica because of their dependability and strong drag system. We are really liking the new rods matched up with the Talicas. We had them rebuilt several times to get the tip action and figured they would make a great all around combo. We also just had the Reel Crankie made to fit it. They will be on the market soon. The Talicas are pretty sweet .. Thanks bro! Brett


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

*Daytime Swordfish, State Record Tilefish, Grouper, Barrels and an unknown cre...*

Sea salp 
http://naturescrusaders.wordpress.com/2010/08/11/our-relative-a-salp-a-jellylike-sea-animal/


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Ruthless53 said:


> Congrats on the record and another great trip by the Booby trap crew!!
> 
> First question is how did y'all catch that thing? Net, foul hooked, ?
> 
> Is Silver Arrow an ACY boat? Kinda looks like a Jim a Smith or Tribute as well. Definitely a beautiful ride....


Thanks!!! The Silver Arrow is a 68 American I believe. They came in from Florida a few weeks back to try out the swordfish bite here. Great guys and man what a nice rig! They invited me and my crew snapper fishing tomorrow I think Jeff and Matt are going to go. I'm stuck here .. if your around you should get them to show you the boat. It's insane.. Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

slabnabbin said:


> Sea salp
> http://naturescrusaders.wordpress.com/2010/08/11/our-relative-a-salp-a-jellylike-sea-animal/


Very cool! I knew someone on here would know what that thing was. I think we have it frozen. It shrunk up like a sea cucumber in the ice chest. That's cool thanks. Ill post some more pics of it. Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

Great trip!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

bkb7777 said:


> Great trip!!


Thanks again everyone for the kind words. I'm loading some more pics off the camera now. Ill post up a few more. It was a blast fishing with Mikey and Neely. Both great guys and good fisherman. Can't wait to get back out. Brett


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Sounds like a fun trip! I'm glad you finally got the boat and yourself out to sea! The new rods look nice in action. I was thinking the fish last year was a monster and this one is pretty nice, it will be a record to shoot for on the trips now!
Keep the pictures coming or those I us that were stuck on load this window!!


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Congratulations Mikey! That's a fatty! Matt and I have to get back to work.now you have to do what I was hoping to do this summer and gave the unlimited and hand crank at the same time.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a few more pics of Tilefish, Barrel fish, and Neely fighting one of the Daytime Swordfish with our new line of Rods.


----------



## creepingsquid (Apr 14, 2010)

Here's a photo Brett doesn't have. A baby six gill shark. Held still long enought for photo.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> Y'all know of any potlickers???


Someone should get that mutt checked for the mange...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Very nice trip once again! I caught one of those clear shrimpy-looking things once as well, it was stuck in the longline snap when we were coming up from a drop. Still have no idea what it was.


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks like another great trip! Congrats Mikey on the record! Man all 3 of those tiles are slobs in that pic with them on the leader.


----------



## Suncoast Marine Works LLC (Aug 11, 2005)

Looks like another awesome trip!! That water looks beautiful and those photos are great, congrats on the tile!!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Great trip and photos... I believe the translucent sea creature is a "Salp"


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks Brett, Jeff, and Matt for a FANTASTIC trip! I was continually amazed at your ability to see fish on the bottom and call them by species. I have never met a more hard-core group of fisherman. Great camaraderie, flat calm seas, and plenty of fish! How are you going to get any better?! With your tenacity and constantly trying new things, itâ€™s no wonder you guys catch so many!

Mikey, it was a pleasure fishing with you! A PIG of a tilefish! What a brute! Your barrelfish barely missed being a record as well, btw! It was about an inch short! 

I really liked that new rod/reel combo. You could see every TINY tap on that the new sword rod. Was really interesting seeing it side by side with the heavier outfit to contrast the action. It seemed to have PLENTY of backbone. That combined with the lighter reel made a great standup combo.

Thanks again for one hell of a trip!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Very nice trip....the water is like glass. Great trip as usual....


----------



## BrandonGCM (May 15, 2014)

Great looking shots as always. Congrats on another record under the belt guys!


----------



## LanceR (May 21, 2004)

*Unknown creature*

The unidentified creature is a salp (possibly _Thalia democratica _orthe giant salp, _Thetys vagina/_ _Salpa maggiore_). Salps are related to tunicates and are fairly common. The consume phytoplankton and have the unique ability to bud off clones of themselves in response to phytoplankton blooms. Although their body form may resemble jellyfish they are structurally more closely related to vertebrates.

Lance Robinson
TPWD Coastal Fisheries
Dickinson Marine Laboratory


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

LanceR said:


> The unidentified creature is a salp (possibly _Thalia democratica _orthe giant salp, _Thetys vagina/_ _Salpa maggiore_). Salps are related to tunicates and are fairly common. The consume phytoplankton and have the unique ability to bud off clones of themselves in response to phytoplankton blooms. Although their body form may resemble jellyfish they are structurally more closely related to vertebrates.
> 
> Lance Robinson
> TPWD Coastal Fisheries
> Dickinson Marine Laboratory


thats sounds darn official to me!!! good work.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*Thanks again for all the cool replies everyone.* Maybe we can get a little help on this one. We have caught these things for years and never known the actual name of this little fella. They seem to only get around 12" long most of them we see are about 6" We are working on a article right now on deep dropping and want to add this little fella in but really don't know what its real name is. Our name for them is not appropriate :biggrin:.. Anyone know what this is?


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Amazing as always! Giving us mosquito fleet guys dreams of greatness :dance:

Article on deep dropping? F that you need to write *the* *BOOK *on it.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> *Thanks again for all the cool replies everyone.* Maybe we can get a little help on this one. We have caught these things for years and never known the actual name of this little fella. They seem to only get around 12" long most of them we see are about 6" We are working on a article right now on deep dropping and want to add this little fella in but really don't know what its real name is. Our name for them is not appropriate :biggrin:.. Anyone know what this is?


Sword candy?


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

broadonrod said:


> Mikey's tile was 33.8 I'm not sure what filters I have.. I'll find out. I'm still trying to figure out this camera and settings. Half my pics don't turn out and half are good.. I really wish I knew more. Thanks for the kind words! Brett


Looks like a polarized lens at least, or is it post production work?

Cool pictures as always. You guys never fail to get me jonsing to leave the office and wet a line.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Have you thought about contacting the A&M marine biology dept on some of those weird fish IDs?
http://www.tamug.edu/marb/


----------



## GOMcatcher (Sep 21, 2009)

That fish looks like a wenchman.
If they tend to be more pink ans they get larger they are a wenchman.
Hope this helps.


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

What kind of hooks are you using on the tilefish rigs? I located a colony of good sized tilefish this past weekend but was only catching them one at a time. It sure would be nice to load up quickly and get back to marlin fishing. I was wondering if I was using too small of hook or maybe I should switch to a j-hook(if thats legal). Also caught some good barrelfish and a few of those little unidentified ones.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

broadonrod said:


> View attachment 1404105
> View attachment 1404113
> View attachment 1404121


Looks to me like you something a person might find at Pappagayos :spineyes:
j/k

Fellas, yalls trips are always awesome... Hard work, lots of reading, lots of trials, errors, patience, dedication and Goals are paying off.

Congrats on another epic trip.
*
Yall Dunn GoouD*


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

jamisjockey said:


> Have you thought about contacting the A&M marine biology dept on some of those weird fish IDs?
> http://www.tamug.edu/marb/


Thanks again for the cool comments. 
I will prob do that. We catch and see a lot of things we don't know what they are. I'm going to start taking more pics of the weird things we see. Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

GOMcatcher said:


> That fish looks like a wenchman.
> If they tend to be more pink ans they get larger they are a wenchman.
> Hope this helps.


It does look a lot like the wenchman ,still not sure. We see these things pretty regular and several of them are pink but always around the same size. I have a picture from a few years back of the silver and pink laying together. Il see if I can find it.. Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

TeamJefe said:


> What kind of hooks are you using on the tilefish rigs? I located a colony of good sized tilefish this past weekend but was only catching them one at a time. It sure would be nice to load up quickly and get back to marlin fishing. I was wondering if I was using too small of hook or maybe I should switch to a j-hook(if thats legal). Also caught some good barrelfish and a few of those little unidentified ones.


We were using a couple of different hooks not sure what they were exactly. I like big hooks for tiles. The LP circles were on one rod I know and the other rod had big stainless circles. I know that only because I bent all three circle hooks on Mikey's rig about 15 % more than they were already. The more closed the circle the less likely I feel the other fish will come off on the long way up. The barrels are the worst about coming off because they don't stop fighting most of the trip up. The tile fish double and triples just takes a little more patience and longer hold on the bottom after you know you have one on. I think the hooks have a lot to do with it being super closed. If your fishing an LP use the low speed when fighting big tiles they will spin off on ya. I also make sure the circles are razor sharp. The first tilefish you hook is setting the hook on the next ones fighting against each other. Ill see if Jeff has a model on the stainless hooks. Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

hog said:


> Looks to me like you something a person might find at Pappagayos :spineyes:
> j/k
> 
> Fellas, yalls trips are always awesome... Hard work, lots of reading, lots of trials, errors, patience, dedication and Goals are paying off.
> ...


Thank you Sr. You always have nice things to say... Hope you got a chance to get out last week. Brett


----------



## joliefisher (Jun 22, 2004)

*wenchman*

probably not a wenchman, almost looks like a beardfish without barbrls? Attached photo is a wenchman.


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

pipe dreams right there.......


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

StarlinMarlin said:


> Sword candy?


Yes Rory :cheers:.. Swordfishing tip of the week lol. They work great as swordfish bait alive.... 








Here is a picture from a few years back. Many of the swordfish we have caught had these in their stomach. We are still trying to confirm what they are called so any help would be appreciated. Brett Holden


----------



## GOMcatcher (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes those arent wenchman-Ill check some more books to see if I can help.
They almost look like a deep water shad of some sort.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

One of them looks like the goldfish I have in my water troughs.


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

They have some barbels hanging off their chins right?

Also besides tapping the 2cool braintrust on here is there a good book or website for identifying deepwater fish? Maybe something I can download to an ipad or a book we can keep on the boat?


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Sweet trip - wish I was on the water with ya'll. Brett does have the magic mojo when it comes to those tiles. I stood right next to him using the exact same technique (or so I thought) and he's bringing up 3 at a time - I'm lucky to pull up one!


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow!! That's a huge Tile! Congrats Mikey! Another great trip fellas!!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Awesome... stud tile sucka's!!!! That thing looks wicked as hell 

DL


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

TeamJefe said:


> They have some barbels hanging off their chins right?
> 
> Also besides tapping the 2cool braintrust on here is there a good book or website for identifying deepwater fish? Maybe something I can download to an ipad or a book we can keep on the boat?


No whiskers on this fish. We have had a lot of replies on Facebook too. It's a pretty common fish out there but still not sure what it is.

Thanks for the replies! Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Disco Lady said:


> Awesome... stud tile sucka's!!!! That thing looks wicked as hell
> 
> DL


Thanks for the kind words guys! It was a great trip and glad to have finally made it out. I gave Miles the videos from the trip. I'll be at the office for a while tomorrow and see if he has done anything with it.

DL hope you make it out this summer. Get Tight Sucka!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

*fingers crossed on video!*



broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys! It was a great trip and glad to have finally made it out. I gave Miles the videos from the trip. I'll be at the office for a while tomorrow and see if he has done anything with it.
> 
> DL hope you make it out this summer. Get Tight Sucka!


I hope the video comes out good!!! I'm tired of getting all the abuse for my video skills!!! LMAO!!


----------



## modernmw (Apr 20, 2014)

Just had some rods built using the Winthrop adjustable bent butts, haven't had a chance to use them. What do you think about them?


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> Thanks again for the cool comments.
> I will prob do that. We catch and see a lot of things we don't know what they are. I'm going to start taking more pics of the weird things we see. Thanks Brett


Like I said, you guys could probably write the book on deep water fishing in the gulf. Impressive as always!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

modernmw said:


> Just had some rods built using the Winthrop adjustable bent butts, haven't had a chance to use them. What do you think about them?


Brett will probably chime in here.

I thought they were AWESOME for flexibility in usage, storage, and standup fighting fish. Standup is where they seem to shine. I have some ordered too.

They are short, so we had to use a height extension in a rod holder during the deep drops.
If using in a chair, you will also have to use the long side of the rod holder as they are much shorter than a standard bent butt.

Overall, I thought they were awesome.

Mike


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

I had Harold at Poseidon Rods build me some rods with the Winthrop adjustable butts and they are the best rods I've ever purchased. Very versatile.


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

*Daytime Swordfish, State Record Tilefish, Grouper, Barrels and an unknown cre...*

Those adjustable butts are cool! Go from bent to straight in 2 seconds. The guys selling them at the seminar were great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Yep, I think when Fred at WT heard what Brett was doing with his new line of offshore fishing rod series he booked a ticket fast to meet with Brett and get those butts rolling on the new ultralight Get a Tight Sucka Rods. It's a great pairing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modernmw (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the response gentleman, looking forward to getting out far enough to use them, and my new LP on a Savage rod.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

*New Developments for those interested!!!*

Hey guys,
Many of you know that The Boobytrap Fishing Team has been working on a new line of custom rods and tackle that will be awesome for different applications! Things are moving VERY fast on this initiative.
The rods were a big hit before they are even available. He had over 50 rods ordered before they were even advertised or fully tested. All the testing is complete, and the first batch are done. The rods are awesome, and will work for lots of different applications. They will work as Tuna chunking rods, daytime and nighttime sword rods, winter wahoo rods, and straight trolling standup to chair billfish rods. It took 3 tests, but they finally have them where they like them!! The new blanks are working great and are AWESOME. I got to see the new actions work on the last trip and they are significantly different and better than what they were using before.

The blank, butt, components, with awesome guide layout and wraps have gotten the attention of some of the big boys before the rods were even made available to the public. Brett is working with both Meltons International and Shimano directly to try and figure out the best delivery method to market. They also have custom lures, skirts, terminal tackle, tools, etc coming..........lots of moving parts!!!

That has slowed up the process just a little bit, but is VERY exciting news.
They are trying to figure out the best, fastest, most scaleable way to build these branded custom rods and tackle to their exact specs as tested because the national and international demand is pretty large already. I think he is leaning towards the Melton's deal. Those guys are awesome and already have all the infrastucture to make it happen and are very well respected by serious anglers around the globe!

Brett left for Costa Rica today and is working on a possible 2nd Booby Trap deal, (maybe even a charter operation) and he will give everyone an update on where the rods and other high end tackle items will be made available. One thing is for sure, its going to be awesome!!! This isn't your grandpa's gear!!! lol

More news coming soon as the deals get done!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Boom!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

*new items.*

Check out the new gaffs and video camera sticks in pictures.
Got to use them last trip out, and they are just awesome pieces!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Those rods look great!


----------



## tombomb (Jul 14, 2012)

The rod look good and I'm sure they are top quality... but I would think it would take a couple of seasons to properly test them not a couple of trips.


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

I can tell you this: We fished the heavier swordfish tackle side by side with the new rod, and the tip on the new rod was much more active. It was MUCH easier to see the bites. Even really small bumps were easily visible. 

We didn't catch any really big swordfish to test the backbone, but it seemed like it had plenty of lifting power.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Those rods are really nice. Absolutely top of the line components and craftsmanship!


----------



## huntfish82 (Oct 27, 2010)

Mikeyhunts any idea on the price for those rods?


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Brett will be back Monday and will be able to answer any questions you have! I have not a clue! I ordered mine price unknown I liked them so much! Mine are supposed to be here any day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damasco (Nov 30, 2010)

Sorry if someone already responded. I think the unknow creature is a salp. Could you tell if it was bioluminescent?


----------



## matthewsart (Feb 5, 2013)

Glad to see you guy's finally got out. Can't to see Miles handy work.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Fish ID*



LanceR said:


> The unidentified creature is a salp (possibly _*Thalia democratica* _
> Lance Robinson
> TPWD Coastal Fisheries
> Dickinson Marine Laboratory


*I knew it looked like a Democrat....*

*Mike*


----------

